# Jack Frost/Big Boulder, PA



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Where to start... AMAZING mountain. The runs may not be that long, but the groomed trails and the powder is worth it. The people there are nice, the free board check leaves your mind free as you chill in the lounge, and its just a two hour drive from the city. Board at Big Boulder all day on Saturday, or go to jack frost in the morning and head over to Big Boulder at night- all on the same pass. My dad had lost his wallet on one of the lifts yesterday. At first we thought... what a horrible way to end a great day of Boarding- Then... low and behold, 20 minutes after filling out a missing items form, we get a call that they found his wallet. I cant really find anything bad to say about this place... Sure, the runs are a bit short, but there's practically NO ONE on the lifts, and there's powder and groomed trails... a big plus for the east coast. the park is great, people will stop and ask if your OK after you pitch a yard sale, great feeling all around. A few patches of ice towards the last few runs on jack frost around the lift line poles from the inexperienced riders sliding down them slowly. the double black on jack frost is pretty intense... I got half way down it and hiked through the trees to the single black. :laugh::laugh: 

again... great mountain if your on the east coast. Screw hunter, this is a million times better and a bit closer for most people. I will definitely be going back again this season and am thinking of picking up a season pass. 

five thumbs up from me
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice. I'm actually thinking about hitting up Jack Frost sometime this week. How many trails and lifts are there?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

im there 3 times a week, and i love it. i think frost has 17 trails and enough lifts. the layouts get kind of annoying, alot of skating at frost at the top if you wanna go from the blacks to the other side. that being said, the blacks at frost are the most challenging ive seen in pa.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> im there 3 times a week, and i love it. i think frost has 17 trails and enough lifts. the layouts get kind of annoying, alot of skating at frost at the top if you wanna go from the blacks to the other side. that being said, the blacks at frost are the most challenging ive seen in pa.


yeah... thunder bolt isnt that hard but everything right of the challenge on the east mountain is pretty ridiculous


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Ill be there for four days in end of january. Rented a brand new 3 story house with 20 of my friends. Pumped up for it.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> Ill be there for four days in end of january. Rented a brand new 3 story house with 20 of my friends. Pumped up for it.


damn that sounds like crazy fun...


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Lots and lots being said positive about this mountain.. definitely will have to check it out.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

HouseMuzik said:


> Lots and lots being said positive about this mountain.. definitely will have to check it out.


ohhhh yeah. Small but a great mountain


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Rocan said:


> damn that sounds like crazy fun...


im sure it will. Board all day, come back eat all the food the girls cook then get my drink on in the outdoor hot tub haha :thumbsup:


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

So just checked this one out today.. WMMR day.. $9.33 lift tix. I was really impressed overall... although the JF lifties seemed to be a bunch of idiots. I liked Big Boulder slightly better.. i think it would be much easier to progress there.. JF's beginner runs are REALLY short.

I'd liken BB tho to an adult playground of sorts.. lots of fun to be had there for the big kids heheh


----------

